# Bal Slide



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a 2015 312BH with the BAL cable slides. CW was doing some warranty work and completed it. However, now the slide is "hopping" in and out. they adjust the cables and it will slide one cycle fine. then it starts hopping again. Anyone encountered this and if so, what was the culprit/solution?


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Kylek7398 there is an article in the September issue of Trailer Life magazine about a Keystone RV Recall.
> 
> (Keystone has announced a recall related to its slideout rooms. On certain Keystone RV models, the fasteners that attach the expanding room to the sliding mechanism cable may fail, allowing the room to extend unintentionally while the vehicle is in motion. To remedy this, the company is recalling 1,529 model year 2015 RVs that include the Keystone Alpine, Avalanche, Bullet, Carbon, Cougar, Fuzion, Impact, Laredo, Montana, Montana High Country, Outback, Passport, Raptor and Sprinter, and the Dutchmen Aerolite, Denali, Kodiak and Voltage. Keystone has notified owners, and dealers will replace the fasteners that secure the drive chain free of charge. Keystone's number for the recall is 15-255. Keystone customer service, 886-425-4369) Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Mine was not in the recall. They are thinking the teflon rail that the slide comes in on has crushed. we will see.


----------

